# Would I be accepted to egg share?



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi

I was wondering if anyone can advise me if I would be accepted to egg share? I have had 2 failed attempts of IVF and on my 3rd try I was very lucky to fall pregnant with twins. 

My boys are 4 and half month, we are thinking about trying for another baby next year and starting to look at the options.

I would love to be able to help someone and give them the joy I have been so lucky to receive.

Thank you soon much in advance for replies! xx


----------



## Skybreeze (Apr 25, 2007)

SHi Claire

Some clinic's I think the CRM London, says on there website that if you have had failed cycles of IVF you may not be accepted. 
However I know that the Lister and a few others will jump at the chance as you have proven fertility. 

I had 2 failed IVF's before going to the Lister and didnt have proven fertility. As long as your FSH is under 10, you are under 35 and all tests are normal then you would make a great egg sharer. 

I would give a clinic a call and have a chat with them. All the blood tests will be done nearer the time of the cycle of IVF. 
Good luck and congratz on you boys!

Natalie xxx


----------



## Claire01 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Natalie

Thank you for your reply! I have just phoned my clinic (ACU Dundee) and was told there is no reason why I wouldn't be accepted   

They are going to post me details out and I could have booked a review appointment there and then but think I will wait on details arriving.

C xx


----------

